# Horses And Lightning Pictures (* PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

These pictures are a few of Lynns Quarter Horses. I only took a few before my battery died. I went home to charge my battery. Just in time for a good lightning storm which I took pictures of. The lightning was so bad that it was lighting up the whole sky. I was able to take pictures of the horses even. Of course not in good detail because it was at Twelve-Thirty am. Thank you for looking.

Grullo Colt Which I Would Bet Carries The Cream Gene.





























A Full Sister To Sage. She Will Probably Be Blue Roan.





























Cute Little Bay Roan Filly.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Lightning Storm.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow it looks like broad daylight!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Not Impressed Horses.





























My Brother That Is Living With Me, Taking Out The Trash Can.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awesome horse pics, and fun lightening pics!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Baileysmom (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow great shots..


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

wow it looks the mioddle of the day there very cool shots!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. It was crazy how bright it got. We haven't had a storm like that in years now.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome lightniing shots. The foals are sooo cute! thamks for sharing!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i bet your brother was not impressed about taking the can out in the middle of that. but those are really great shots. love all of them


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Stunning shots  I was a little disappointed Sage wasn't in there, but they were still awesome.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous shots =) love the lightning ones


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures. It looked like broad daylight! Wow!


----------



## aandbminis (Jun 28, 2010)

love the foal pics.....lighting pics are awesome


----------



## FloJBH (Jan 3, 2010)

oh my goodness!! that little foal, omg it is the cutest ever!!


----------

